# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Νέο μέλος

## sv1gzv

καλησπέρα υπάρχει κανένας για Μια καινούργια προσπάθεια....................

----------


## θανάσης

Καλησπέρα

----------


## tsatasos

Καλημέρα,

Βλέπω είσαι Ναύπακτο οπότε καλύτερα μπες στο http://wind.pwmn.net/, βάλε το στίγμα σου και μετά μπες στο http://forum.pwmn.net/ και μίλα με τα παιδιά από την Πάτρα, γιατί απ' όσο ξέρω έχουν links με Ναύπακτο.

----------


## gas

> καλησπέρα υπάρχει κανένας για Μια καινούργια προσπάθεια....................


Υπαρχουν αρκετοι φτανει να υπαρχει θεληση και καλη διαθεση.
Για οτι θελεις στειλε μου ΠΜ και φυσικα κανε οτι σου ειπε ο tsatasos.

----------


## sv1gzv

ok ευχάριστο

----------

